# Some new pictures of Blue, Treacle, Dotty & Buddy



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Some new pictures of Blue, Treacle, Dotty & Buddy.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Adorable! It must be nice for them to have the company of other cats. I tried to convince my husband to get a 2nd cat at the same time as the one we're getting but it didn't fly. lol


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Their all lovely


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What gorgeous cats you have


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely group of cats


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful cats :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: you have a lovely furry purry paw family


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for all of your lovely comments


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Ah what lovely cats you have Mezzer, stunning


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you MissBethM


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

gorgeous kitties


----------

